# [wifi]Script de connexion wifi

## zuthos

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros soucis avec mon script de connexion   :Confused: 

La partie ifconfig wlan0 up ne veut pas fonctionné.

Pourtant, dés que l'ordinateur est démaré, la commande ne pose pas de soucis.

J'ai mis un delay 10 puis relancer la commande, mais rien n'y fait.

Le soucis, c'est que je ne sais plus ou chercher.

Quelqu'un aurait une piste???

Merci d'avanceLast edited by zuthos on Mon Mar 01, 2010 6:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

oui: utilise wpa_supplicant couplé à ifplug et netplug, et tout roule automatiquement  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut zuthos, bienvenue sur le forum,

Pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité stp ?

Sinon on pourrait peut-être t'en dire plus si tu nous donnais le script tu utilises. Et comme le dit XavierMiller il y a des alternatives  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

Tu peux aussi essayer wicd.

----------

## zuthos

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Tu peux aussi essayer wicd.

 

En fait, je préfére une solution plus automatique. il s'agit d'un ordinateur de bureau qui ne se connecte qu'a un seul point.

J'ai configuré la carte Wifi avec ndiswrapper.

Puis, j'ai réalisé se script:

```

#!/bin/sh

iwconfig wlan0 mode managed

iwconfig wlan0 nick "Ordi_enfants"

iwconfig wlan0 essid "Veronico"

echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" >> /etc/resolv.conf

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.12

ifconfig wlan0 up

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

```

c'est donc les trois dernière ligne qui pose problème.

Une fois démarré, je suis obligé de relancer ces trois instruction pour réalisé effectivement la connexion

Note: je n'aime pas trop ndiswrapper, mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre solution pour ma carte

----------

## kernelsensei

C'est quoi qui te dérange dans le fait de configurer /etc/conf.d/net ?

Tu pourrais y mettre les informations adéquates pour avoir la bonne adresse IP, DNS, ... et simplement faire un /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

----------

## zuthos

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> C'est quoi qui te dérange dans le fait de configurer /etc/conf.d/net ?
> 
> Tu pourrais y mettre les informations adéquates pour avoir la bonne adresse IP, DNS, ... et simplement faire un /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 

Parce que ça ne marche pas:

en plus, je viens de refaire un essai, et je n'ai plus de connexion sur ce PC  :Sad: 

J'ai trouvé d'ou ça provient: impossible de changer l'essid. La commande:

```
 iwconfig wlan0 essid "Veronico" 
```

Ne donne pas d'erreur, mais l'essid est toujours ESSID:off/any

GRRRRR!!!  C'est trés frustrant   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Ça ne marche pas... ok, tu pourrais nous en dire plus en postant ce que tu as mis dans le fichier de conf ?

Dis nous exactement ce que tu veux pour ton réseau : Quelle connexion LAN avec quelle IP, quelle connexion Wifi avec quelle IP (Ou DHCP), ....

----------

## zuthos

Bon, effectivement, ne cédons pas à la panique.

Voici mon /etc/conf.d/net

```

dns_domain_lo=["VeroNico.net")

dns_serveur_lo="192.168.1.1"

config_wlan0=("192.168.1.12 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255")

routes_wlan0=("192.168.1.1")

essid_wlan0="Veronico"

mode_wlan0="managed"

dns_servers_wlan0="192.168.1.1"

```

Adresse routeur: 192.168.1.1

Adresse de l'ordinateur en question: 192.168.1.12

Essid reseau wifi: Veronico

ensuite, je fait:

```

# eselect rc start net.wlan0

Starting init script

* Starting wlan0

* Configuring wireless network for wlan0

* Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

# dmesg | grep wlan0

wlan0 ethernet device 00:09:5b:bb:1a:27 using NDIS driver: wg311v2, version: 0x5000200, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'TNET1130', 104C:9066.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is no ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

Help... PPPLease (le 5eme element)

----------

## zuthos

EN fait, je me demande si ce n'est pas au niveau de la clef wep que tous coince. En effet, si je fait un:

```

# iwconfig wlan0 key off

```

J'arrive a changer l'essid.

d'autre part, la carte semble mettre pas mal de temps à démarrer. en effet:

```

# iwlist wlan0 scan

```

Met  pas mal de temps à trouver le routeur

Par contre, je ne comprend pas a quoi sert wpa_supplicant. Cela remplace iwconfig?

Voila, si quelqu'un avait une piste...

Merci d'avanceLast edited by zuthos on Thu Mar 18, 2010 12:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mdos

Wpa_supplicant permet d'etablir une connexion wifi avec un cryptage  de type WPA

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant

Je ne sais pas si ca à un rapport mais il y'a une ligne curieuse dans ta conf

dns_domain_lo=["VeroNico.net")

----------

## kernelsensei

WPA supplicant ne sert pas qu'au WPA, mais aussi pour les connexions avec les APs en WEP et en clair. Utiliser wpa_supplicant pourrait peut-être faire avancer les choses.

----------

## gglaboussole

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Tu peux aussi essayer wicd.

 

Perso c'est wicd que j'ai choisi pour mon pc portable et je dois dire que je suis littéralement bluffé... je n'ai en effet strictement rien configuré (mon /etc/conf.d/net est vide et je n'ai aucun script  de démarrage) et tout fonctionne "out the box" sans le moindre soucis(mais c'es vrai aussi sans trop comprendre comment et pourquoi   :Laughing:  )... lorsque je branche en ethernet il switch tout seul sur la connection filaire.. du vrai bonheur   :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

WICD a ce comportement, car il utilise dhcpcd et vu que WICD est au runlevel boot, je pense qu'il fonctionne même si tu n'as pas d'interface X de fonctionnel.

Bref, c'est presque magique  :Razz: 

----------

## gglaboussole

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> je pense qu'il fonctionne même si tu n'as pas d'interface X de fonctionnel.
> 
> 

 

Je confirme..

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, c'est cool, car networkmanager doit avoir un serveur X pour donner une adresse IP sous KDE en tout cas.

----------

